
You know Area 51, but just what in the world is Area 6? - eplanit
http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/nevada/you-know-area-51-just-what-the-world-area-6
======
taxicabjesus
I had a passenger who'd been at several of the government's secret bases, in
the 1960's. I wrote a diary about him recently:

 _Imaginary Workplaces_ \-
[http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2016/1/2/03328/96840](http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2016/1/2/03328/96840)

